# The Sheep Board Directory [Updated March20,2010!]



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

This is a suggestion by Primroselane and I think its a great one. This sticky will anchor with links posts like the breed of the month, the wool processor list (currently a sticky) and if you want to add a directory listing for your self, refering to your sheep interest be it sales of breeding stock, or sheep supplies, wool sales, knitting lessons or just as a private contact listing feel free to add it on. I'll go through every so often and categorize the listing replacing your reply with a link (or pm me and I'll do it right away) . As always your comments and suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Tell us about yourself on our introductions thread Click here

Sheep Names! Add on your favorites in this thread. Click here 

Wool Processors link Click here

U.S. Sheep Breeders Directory Click here 
Contains a directory for various sheep breeders, shearers, show judges, and more.

The Internet Hay Exchange Click here 

Sheep Book Recomendations Click here
Add your favorite books in this thread.

Sheep Basics and Toxic Plants list (links fixed!) Click here

How to condition score a sheep Click here 

Sheep breeds library Click Here 

Ron Parkers Sheep book online Click Here 

The Maryland Small Ruminant page Click here 

The Merck Veterinary Manual Online Click here 

A Canadian online veterinary medicine compendium, (read the disclaimer and click the continue button) Click here 

Pipestone vet sells supplies but also answers sheep health questions 
{INFORMATION NUMBER: [507] 825-5687
Monday - Friday, 8:00 am - 4:30 pm (CST)} Click Here

_________________________________________


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

great idea, are you planning on only going a year at a time, or add the years as the number of different breeds goes over 12?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

If there is enough interest in the breed of the month I'll keep it going if it isn't generating much discusion I may drop it. Easy enough to edit the directory with a year date.


----------



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

Ross - I'm confused. If I would like make a comment on an older breed of the month thread, how would I do it?
I'd like to know more about the Soays. I wasn't online much that month. Should I just make a new thread?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

You may do either! The breeds of the month are just unstuck not locked, feel free to add on, they'll bump back to the top!


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

a request for Border Leicester to be the breed of the month in April. (As April 6th is National Tartan Day!) Or, I suppose Scottish Blackface, in that case, make BL's March or May, please. -thank you


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I'll work them in thanks for the suggestions!!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Sheep coat links~

http://www.peasridge.co.uk/products/sheep/info-sheep-show-coats.htm
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e07a0e-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5
http://www.quest2.com/sheep.htm
http://mortonblades.com/
http://dim.com/~rockyshp/sheepcover/


----------



## tami (Aug 28, 2003)

Hello Ross,
I hope this is how you wanted this posted...
I would like to add my farm to the directory. We sell Cotswold and Blue Faced Leicester x merino/salish breeding stock as well as fleece, rovings, and handmade items.
www.windridgefiberfarm.com
Thanks!!


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

I see Bergere has listed this Rocky Sheep Covers guy, but I just want to add my 2 cents! 

Based on my friend Wendles recommendation, I ordered enough to cover my entire flock of Border Leicester's and WOW am I ever happy with them! They really are much better than the Matilda brand, (which I had first) http://www.rockysheep.com/sheepcover/index.html And, ...He's a nice guy to do business with, (sometimes hard to find these days)


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Setting your blades thread!

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=176897


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Sheep gestation calendar
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=168244


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Want to know what sheep breeds have soft Fleece, for next to the skin wool?
Remember though, even with each breed, you can find lines with softer than average fleece.

http://www.stitchuary.com/pages/Sheep-Glossary.html

http://www.spin-knit-dye.com/wool-breeds.html


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

This tired old thread is so outa date I'm unsticking it.


----------



## sde219 (May 19, 2010)

This stickie always annoyed me because it seemed misnamed. How about a sticky with a directory of the sheepish folks on HT? with name, location, breeds, etc?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

We do have an intro thread somewhere. Found it and bumped it up.


----------

